# BMW To Fix Supply Chain Issues By The End Of The Month



## sridario (Aug 4, 2008)

*BMW parts delays*

I've been waiting a month now for rear coil springs for my 325xi. Luckily, rather than send me home on broken springs, my dealer SA put me in a no-charge loaner (an F30 320i xDrive), thinking that it would be just a few days. So, I have been having an extended test drive!


----------

